# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهندسی تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی. فوری. وقت کمه!!

## salam76

با سلام.
دوستانی که اطلاع دارند بگند که شرایط و مزایای این دانشگاه چجوریه؟
585000 تومن حقوق ماهانه رو بدون کسر کردن میدن؟
بخاطر خوابگاه و غذا چیزی میگیرن؟ 
در کل ارزش داره اونجا مهندسی تعهد استخدامی توی آموزش و پرورش رو بخونیم؟
با تشکر

----------


## ShahabM

حدود 50 درصدش بخاطر خوابگاه و غذا کم میشه
سطحش یکم از دانشگاه های دیگه پایین تره (کلا سطح دانشگاه های فرهنگیان از دولتی ها کمتره). شما با شرایط خودتون بسنجید ببینید براتون بهتره یا نه. (بستگی به شرایط فرد داره، شاید یکی به حقوقش نیاز داشته باشه، یکی دیگه نه)

در ضمن اگر در این دانشگاه مهندسی بخونید، دبیر فنی و حرفه ای آموزش و پرورش میشید.

برای من که ارزشش رو داره. شما رو نمی دونم.

----------


## رسول77

بابا استاداش فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه های شریف و امیر کبیر و علم و صنعت هستند.مثل دانشگاه فرهنگیان نیست

----------

